# *WANTED* Recumbent Trike



## monkeyslasher (17 May 2016)

Hi everyone, i'm really new to this but i recently fell in love with Recumbent trikes and would love to own my own, so im on here trying to find one or if someone knows of a recumbent trike preferably a folding trike as I live in a flat

Im hoping to pick one up second hand, I know its a bit of a tall order but the fact it folds is really the only requirement i need.

I truly hope someone can help me as Im doing my nut looking for one especially on a budget.


Kind Regards

Colin


----------



## monkeyslasher (18 May 2016)

User said:


> Have you talked to Laid Back Bikes in Edinburgh? They might have something secondhand...



Yeah David was really nice. He gave me a few sites to try but no luck so far. Thanks for the sujestion.


----------

